# Fishy!!!!



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Last week I was Snorkelling and I saw this huge Gobi probably 15 to 17 inches long I wish I could have one of this in my tank...










Barracuda saying..you should not pass..so I went around...









Carebbean Blue tang eating cheat


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it is always like this - 1% is snorkeling and others do the work 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

sig said:


> it is always like this - 1% is snorkeling and others do the work


Lol next time you do the snorkelling then


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Great pics Alex


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

fury165 said:


> Great pics Alex


Thank you Roger....nothing crazy but better than nothing


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i love caribbean blue tangs!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm very jealous of you right now, wish i was diving too. I love those tangs too specially the juvi ones.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

PaulF757 said:


> I'm very jealous of you right now, wish i was diving too. I love those tangs too specially the juvi ones.


What he said^^^


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> i love caribbean blue tangs!


Me too I have to get myself one hopefully it does well with the others..



PaulF757 said:


> I'm very jealous of you right now, wish i was diving too. I love those tangs too specially the juvi ones.


Lol Paul is ok I know you do a lot of diving The Juvis are very bright I like them too.



Marz said:


> What he said^^^


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi, did you lighten the pics after taken? if not, what camera are you using, is really bright!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Me too I have to get myself one hopefully it does well with the others..


me too, bring back a few lol


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Letigrama said:


> Hi, did you lighten the pics after taken? if not, what camera are you using, is really bright!


Im using a underwater camera Olimpus...It is shallow and the sun is shinning thats why is so clear....


----------

